# libspeechd.h Missing when compiling Chromium

## FizzyWidget

This happens if i try .40 as well

app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher

      Latest version available: 0.8-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.8-r1

      Size of files: 1,200 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.freebsoft.org/speechd

      Description:   Speech synthesis interface

      License:       GPL-2

so libspeecd.h should be there

Here is the error

```
<command-line>:0:0: warning: "_FORTIFY_SOURCE" redefined [enabled by default]

out/Release/obj/gen/protoc_out/device/media_transfer_protocol/mtp_storage_info.pb.cc:1:0: note: this is the location of the previous definition

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ '-D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64' '-DUSE_LINUX_BREAKPAD' '-DNO_TCMALLOC' '-DCHROMIUM_BUILD' '-DUSE_DEFAULT_RENDER_THEME=1' '-DUSE_LIBJPEG_TURBO=1' '-DUSE_NSS=1' '-DENABLE_ONE_CLICK_SIGNIN' '-DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES=1' '-DENABLE_REMOTING=1' '-DENABLE_WEBRTC=1' '-DUSE_PROPRIETARY_CODECS' '-DENABLE_PEPPER_THREADING' '-DENABLE_CONFIGURATION_POLICY' '-DENABLE_INPUT_SPEECH' '-DENABLE_NOTIFICATIONS' '-DENABLE_GPU=1' '-DENABLE_EGLIMAGE=1' '-DUSE_SKIA=1' '-DENABLE_TASK_MANAGER=1' '-DENABLE_EXTENSIONS=1' '-DENABLE_PLUGIN_INSTALLATION=1' '-DENABLE_PLUGINS=1' '-DENABLE_SESSION_SERVICE=1' '-DENABLE_THEMES=1' '-DENABLE_BACKGROUND=1' '-DENABLE_AUTOMATION=1' '-DENABLE_GOOGLE_NOW=1' '-DENABLE_LANGUAGE_DETECTION=1' '-DENABLE_PRINTING=1' '-DENABLE_CAPTIVE_PORTAL_DETECTION=1' '-DENABLE_MANAGED_USERS=1' '-DNDEBUG' '-DNVALGRIND' '-DDYNAMIC_ANNOTATIONS_ENABLED=0' -Iout/Release/obj/gen/shim_headers/nspr/target -Iout/Release/obj/gen/shim_headers/libevent/target -I.  -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -pthread -fno-exceptions -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-missing-field-initializers -fvisibility=hidden -pipe -fPIC -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -Wno-format -Wno-unused-result -O2 -fno-ident -fdata-sections -ffunction-sections -fno-rtti -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wno-deprecated -MMD -MF out/Release/.deps/out/Release/obj.target/libspeechd/geni/libspeechd_loader.o.d.raw -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -c -o out/Release/obj.target/libspeechd/geni/libspeechd_loader.o out/Release/obj.target/libspeechd/geni/libspeechd_loader.cc

In file included from out/Release/obj.target/libspeechd/geni/libspeechd_loader.cc:4:0:

./out/Release/obj/gen/library_loaders/libspeechd.h:7:24: fatal error: libspeechd.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make: *** [out/Release/obj.target/libspeechd/geni/libspeechd_loader.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 * ERROR: www-client/chromium-26.0.1410.43 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed
```

emerge --info

```
 emerge --info '=www-client/chromium-26.0.1410.43'

Portage 2.1.11.59 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.2, glibc-2.17, 3.8.3-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.3-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5750_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3079320 total,    725220 free

KiB Swap:    4718588 total,   4718588 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Apr 2013 12:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.13.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.2-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.8 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline sdl session spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="canon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_GB" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

```
emerge -pqv '=www-client/chromium-26.0.1410.43'

[ebuild     U ] www-client/chromium-26.0.1410.40 [26.0.1410.33] USE="bindist cups -custom-cflags -gnome -gnome-keyring -gps -kerberos (-pulseaudio) (-selinux) (-system-ffmpeg) (-tcmalloc) {-test}" LINGUAS="en_GB -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -es -es_LA -et -fa -fi -fil -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"
```

----------

## KWhat

I am running the same version of chromium but with app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1-r1.  Try downgrading, if it works, file a bug.

----------

## KWhat

Confirmed https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=463550

----------

## FizzyWidget

when trying to downgrade i get this

FFS!!!!

```
lse \

  rc=$?; \

  CDPATH="${ZSH_VERSION+.}:" && cd /var/tmp/portage/app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1-r2/work/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1/doc && \

  $restore $backupdir/* `echo ".//var/tmp/portage/app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1-r2/work/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1/doc/speech-dispatcher-cs.info" | sed 's|[^/]*$||'`; \

fi; \

rm -rf $backupdir; exit $rc

/var/tmp/portage/app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1-r2/work/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1/doc/fdl.texi:404: raising the section level of @appendixsubsec which is too low

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1-r2/work/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1/doc/speech-dispatcher-cs.info] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1-r2/work/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1_build/doc'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1-r2/work/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1_build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

----------

## FizzyWidget

 *Dark Foo wrote:*   

> when trying to downgrade i get this
> 
> FFS!!!!
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hmm seems -r2 has issues according to that bug report, off to try -r1

----------

## verchiel

I can confirm the original issue and just downgraded to app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1-r1 since r2 resulted in the error that Dark Foo already mentioned.

Currently I am recompiling www-client/chromium-26.0.1410.43 to see if it works. For now it looks fine though.

Later I will then upgrade to www-client/chromium-27.0.1453.3 and report back again. =)

Cheers

Dan

----------

## FizzyWidget

yes the downgrade worked here, chromium compiled  :Smile: 

----------

## verchiel

Same here. Successfully built www-client/chromium-27.0.1453.3 and the latest nightly build aka chromium-live. =)

Cheers!

Dan

----------

